# Feeder Roach Analysis



## DoubleD's (Apr 18, 2007)

Have you ever wondered which is truel better to feed your animals, roaches or crickets?
Well Double D's in conunction with Blaberus.com have the answer for you.
We have just recieved the results of a proximate analysis we had conducted on the 5 most popular feeder items on the market toady and guess what we found out???
Check out the results at the link below.

Dexter D
Double D's
www.doubleds.org

http://doubleds.org/contactus.html


----------



## billopelma (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm tired... or blind... Where on the site is the info?

Thanks,
           Bill


----------



## slimtim454 (Apr 18, 2007)

i couldnt find it either


----------



## Takumaku (Apr 18, 2007)

Shocking, G. portentosa have the lowest fat contents.  Who would have known.


----------



## DavidRS (Apr 19, 2007)

Very interesting figures. I feed almost 100% dubias and lateralis to my T's. Also, it was comonly thought that hissers were high in fat.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 19, 2007)

Where in the h e double hockey sticks is that info he's mentioning. I don't know if it's cause I am wrapping up a 16 hour shift at work or what but I don't see it anywhere.


----------



## bugmankeith (Apr 19, 2007)

You guys must be blind it's the 2nd link he posted in his message.

Here it is in case you cant find it.

This information was compiled by a well known food analysis company in New
Jersey. They were asked to conduct a proximate analysis on 5 of the most
common feeder insects on the market,
1. B. Laterallis
2. B. Dubia
3. Crickets
4. Meal worms
5. Portentosa.
Sample                  Moisture        Protein        Fat        Fiber        Ash     

B. Laterallis        63.63%        36.5%         5.31%     2.19%       1.95%

B. Dubia              61.18%        35.6%        6.75%      3.25%        2.01%

Meal worms        58.74%        21.0%       15.52%    2.01%        1.18%

Crickets               71.96%        18.5%        6.26%      2.09%       1.29%

G. Portentosa     64.09%        26.7%        5.05%      5.62%       1.37%


----------



## HepCatMoe (Apr 19, 2007)

i would like to know what company actually did the analysis, and i would also like to know what methods they used.

most important is what company did it.  why not just give the name of the company?


----------



## bugmankeith (Apr 19, 2007)

This was the link.

http://doubleds.org/contactus.html


----------



## Vys (Apr 20, 2007)

Pretty nice, but how do I know which one is superior, as per the leading question? Each part must not be too big, but what is acceptable/ good? And it would all depend on what is doing the eating, I suppose.


----------



## HepCatMoe (Apr 20, 2007)

in the link all i can see as a source referance is "This information was compiled by a well known food analysis company in New Jersey"

it doesnt actually tell you who did it, or how it was done.  both are absolutely *required* when you are giving scientific information.  especially if you are using that information to promote your own product.


----------



## james (Apr 20, 2007)

*information*

I went in 50/50 on this with Dexter. I spoke to the lab and talked to them about the results. I think he didn't want to give out the name because this company did this project (which to them was very small) only because the company he works for uses this lab. I am not a sceintific person but believe these results to be 100% good as the lab tested many specimens and check the numbers multiple times. These roaches did come from Dexter so if we can get them to test again I'll send my roaches to see if keeping or feed changes the results. The crickets and mealworms came from a larger distributor.
If anyone would like to request other species to be tested just let me know.
Thx,
James
www.blaberus.com
james.blaberus@gmail.com
707-206-1753


----------



## DoubleD's (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello all, This is to clarify the information about the feeder roach analysis.
This information was collected in response to our customers really wanting to know the truth about the feeder out there, so we came together with Blaberus.com in an effort to educate everyone about what we have been saying for years know, and that is that roaches are a superior feeder item.

The publication of this information was in no way aimed at boosting sales st our site, that is the reason the information was not places on our order page but our contact page instead, we diddnt want people to get that asumption from us, we are here to educate our customers and please them.

The other thing to clarify is that the inforamation was collected by the 
New Jersey Feed Laboratories
1686 Fifth Avenue
Trenton, NJ 08638

The reason this information was not provided is because as James stated, this Company is what the Hubbs Sea World Research institute (Where I work)uses to collect data, and i diddnt want to cause any problems between the 2 as your work and your business should be kept seperate.
Anyway the information is for all to enjoy and learn from and if there are any questions we can always be contacted at the link below.

Sincerely
Dexter D
Double D's
http://www.doubleds.org


----------



## HepCatMoe (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks for the info guys.

much appreciated.


----------



## Vys (Apr 23, 2007)

The question is : After years of wondering which feeder is more superior? Is it Roaches or
Crickets, or maybe even Meal worms?
Well Double D's in conjunction with Blaberus.com have finally gotten you the
facts you need to answer that question once and for all.
So here it is" 

And the answer is a table of data everyone seems to be able to interpret, but me. So tell me (anyone), is the one doing the feeding all Theraposidae, or some other definition? And what is the ideal balance between the makeup parts of a feeder insect (for all Theraposidae, generalized,) then? I bet they need all parts, but in some key balance of amounts.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 23, 2007)

this is certainly interesting and all, but as i and many well educated others have said... you most certainly can NOT make any claims as to what feeder is better for what invert predator as we don't know anything about their *nutritional requirements*

also, ppl always denigrate fat... but it is an important part of virtually any animals' diet (i'm not so sure about microfauna, but true for most higher animals, especially predator types).

also, what stadia were tested? i expect squishy nymphs would have dif ratios than big ass thick shelled adults for roaches.


also, depending on methods used i expect that the care given to the roaches in the months prior would HEAVILY affect the ratios. for instance, i run a pretty lean ship at my house... i expect if you analyzed my roaches the ratio of fat to protein would lessen.


interesting stuff, and an important step in the path to truly understanding invert nutrion.... but absolutely does NOT allow us to say what feeder is "better"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dtknow (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah, you really can't say any one of these feeders is better, just that they provide different nutrition.

But...

lateralis has the highest protein content, and a relatively low fat content. It has a tad more fiber than crickets, double the protein percentage, and a tad less fat. The way I interpret this is that since lateralis and crickets are pretty similar in this nutritional breakdown(aside from protein), they can be a good sub for crickets. People usually consider protein a good thing in any case.


----------



## tarsier (Apr 24, 2007)

In any case,  this is very interesting.

Thanks for the information, double d.


----------

